# Partagas Cifuentes Noviembre Cigar Review - Home Run



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This is one of the best Partagas I've smoked. Medium in body, great taste, sweet aromatic.

Read the full review here: Partagas Cifuentes Noviembre Cigar Review - Home Run


----------

